# Verbindung von ACCONtrol S7 zum OPC server



## Borsty (5 Dezember 2006)

Guten abend,

ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich der Simulation von accontrol S7 von deltalogic. Ist es möglich mit dem OPC server von Deltalogic auf die  Simulation zuzugreifen um die Daten dann in Exel VBA weiter zu verarbeiten? Wenn Ja wie? Tutorial oder Beispiel?

Im Simatic Manager finde ich die Simulation accontrol S7 sofort und die Simulation funktioniert auch super. Jetzt würde ich nur noch gerne wissen wie die Simulation mit dem OPC Server "reden" kann.  

Ist es vielleicht auch mit der PLCSIM möglich?

Benutze zur Zeit die ACCONtrol S7-Win32/SIM Version 1.2.8 (Demo)
OPC* Softing OPC Toolbox Demo Client**Version 4.10

*Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2006)

Borsty schrieb:


> Guten abend,
> 
> ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich der Simulation von accontrol S7 von deltalogic. Ist es möglich mit dem OPC server von Deltalogic auf die  Simulation zuzugreifen um die Daten dann in Exel VBA weiter zu verarbeiten? Wenn Ja wie? Tutorial oder Beispiel?
> 
> Im Simatic Manager finde ich die Simulation accontrol S7 sofort und die Simulation funktioniert auch super. Jetzt würde ich nur noch gerne wissen wie die Simulation mit dem OPC Server "reden" kann.



Auf ACCONtrol S7 können alle Anwendungen 
zugreifen, welche S7-TCP/IP (ISO-on-TCP) 
beherrschen. Dazu gehört auch der S7/S5-
OPC-Server von uns.

Wie ... ja das müssen morgen meine Kollegen 
aus der Technik kurz schreiben.  



Borsty schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht auch mit der PLCSIM möglich?



Leider nein, da die PLCSIM von außen nicht 
bzw. nicht so richtig erreichbar ist. 

Es gibt zwar mit S7-ProSim ein Active-X für 
den Zugriff auf ein Teil der Daten, das ist aber 
in der Praxis eher selten im Einsatz.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Dezember 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Wie ... ja das müssen morgen meine Kollegen
> aus der Technik kurz schreiben.



Hallo, hier die Antwort von support@deltalogic.de

Für die Kommunikation zwischen ACCONtrol und dem 
DELTALOGIC S7/S5-OPC-Server verwenden Sie im 
OPC-Config-Programm den Geräte-Typ "S7-TCP/IP".

Geben Sie folgende Werte ein:
AG-Nummer: 2
IP-Adresse: localhost (oder Ip-Adresse des entfernten ACCONtrol-Rechners)
Rack: 0
Slot: 2

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Borsty (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,
danke für die schnelle antwort und hilfe. Aber so ist man es ja schon vom Deltalogic service gewohnt . Werde es gleich mal testen.


----------

